# 36x18x18 Starphire Rimless



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Yay! It's planted!! Hey, it's March, when are you going to get those tanks up for sale :hihi:


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

I love this...mostly because it looks eerily similar to my 75. Your wood is much nicer, though. Also eerie because I'm adding bolbitis to my left side. Ha


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks guys 

This tank has nothing but slow growers. Im very interested in working with Monosolenium tenerum. I think when all the moss fills in and all the other plants you cant see in the crummy picture, I will take a better photo.
Man, I stink at taking pictures 

-O


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey I think the photo is great. Monosolenium tenerum seems like an interesting plant I would like to grow. Oh, and slow growers is the way to go!


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Hey, it's March, when are you going to get those tanks up for sale :hihi:


Same question here !!!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Still have tanks in the works. There is a ton of legal mumbo jumbo we are finalizing. As well as getting logistics taken care of 

-O


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

I have the exact same size tank. with needle leaf, petites, fizzidens, bolbitis, and soon rotalas. Great plants!

your tank looks great, although I'd like to see a full tank shot without the shaddowed borders.

ps...i need 2 brass check valves.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey rountreesj 

I will get a full tank shot once the tank fills in more. Right now the room its in is under major construction (no drywall) 

Soon though!

-O


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

gotcha...soon i'll have pics of mine up so we can drool over each other's. although...yours looks more drool-worthy. I have one small critique...i think you need just a wee bit more fern on the left...


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

beautiful start, Orlando...I agree with rountrees about adding a bit more NL on the left, but it's a fast enough grower (for me at least) that it should be looking spot on in a matter of just a few months. Very impressive....

Oh yeah....looking forward to those rimless you'll be selling soon.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Cool! Is that the M. Tenerum in the back left corner? What plant is on the rocks? Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

fastfreddie said:


> Cool! Is that the M. Tenerum in the back left corner? What plant is on the rocks? Looking forward to more pics!


Yes it is  I have the tank full of this stuff and Im hoping it will take to the tank well. I have several rocks and wood covered with it.

-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

ColeMan said:


> beautiful start, Orlando...I agree with rountrees about adding a bit more NL on the left, but it's a fast enough grower (for me at least) that it should be looking spot on in a matter of just a few months. Very impressive....
> 
> Oh yeah....looking forward to those rimless you'll be selling soon.


I have lots more Needle Leaf and I think I will toss in a head of cabbage size portion 

Thanks fellas 

-O


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

My NL is about the size of a basketball now...I think it's time I break it down and start selling some of it. NL grows surprisingly fast, IMO. I'm thinking some more fern is going to really look nice. Get some pics up of the new addition when you get a chance.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

ColeMan said:


> My NL is about the size of a basketball now...I think it's time I break it down and start selling some of it. NL grows surprisingly fast, IMO. I'm thinking some more fern is going to really look nice. Get some pics up of the new addition when you get a chance.


Will do Cole 

I need to get that room finished as well. I never liked hanging drywall 

-O


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

nyou can never have to much needle leaf fern, its the best looking fern ever imo


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Very well, more Fern will be added today 

Salude, O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

rountreesj said:


> gotcha...soon i'll have pics of mine up so we can drool over each other's. although...yours looks more drool-worthy. I have one small critique...i think you need just a wee bit more fern on the left...


I just saw your new tank!  It looks great! Cool light rail! LOL!


-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Light Tek 4x39w , but only using 2 39w due to the plants in the tank


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

wanna trade lights?... ... ... ...

I'm going metal halide soon, so i'll just drool over your tek for now!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I think with these low light plants I wont have a need for brighter lighting 

Your tank will look very nice with those MH's shimmering over everything. Your light rail fixture looked cool! 

Orlando


----------



## Nitroholic (Oct 7, 2008)

what make of tank is this?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

GLA made this 


-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Update on the slow grower.....

This tank is still very young and has much to fill still, as you can see. Bolbitis is now comfortable and sending out new growth weekly.. I still need to use a better camera for these shots, but Im very lazy by the time I make it the boards:*(











Regards, Orlando


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

wowow that's incredible!


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Holy Mackrell!!!! :eek5:

Orlando you didn't tell me you knew how to do such a nice tank!!! I always thought you you were all talk! lol

Curious where can I get a that light fixture? What the full name?

Anyways your tank really filled in quick! I wish mine didn't take 8 months to fill in unlike yours!!! 

Also curious what camera and setting did you use to take pics of the tank? I have been trying to unlock that awesome color my tank shows in person. Your picture really shows the great vibrant colors.


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

Orlando, what substrate are you using?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> wowow that's incredible!


 Thanks CL 



thief said:


> Holy Mackrell!!!! :eek5:
> 
> Orlando you didn't tell me you knew how to do such a nice tank!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks Thief.

Camera is a point and shoot sony digital camera. Its about the size of you palm! Lol!..Setting= Auto..


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

thief said:


> Holy Mackrell!!!! :eek5:
> Curious where can I get a that light fixture? What the full name?


theif, it's a TEK fixture made by Sunrise Supply and can be purchased here:

http://www.aquabuys.com/page/aqb/CTGY/d1b

Or here (where I purchased mine):

http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5_Fluorescent/Sunlight_Supply/Tek_Light_Fixtures/

HTH

Larry


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Very impressive. Nice layout.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

pandapr said:


> Orlando, what substrate are you using?


Ferka Aquabase. Im also using a new liquid fertilizer Ive been testing..I will get some pictures of that next




eyebeatbadgers said:


> Very impressive. Nice layout.


Thanks eyebeatbadgers..


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Amazing. Thanks for the drop checker btw.


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

Orlando said:


> Ferka Aquabase. Im also using a new liquid fertilizer Ive been testing..I will get some pictures of that next



never heard of it !!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

talontsiawd said:


> Amazing. Thanks for the drop checker btw.


Thank you Kindly



pandapr said:


> never heard of it !!



Its new in the US, and I can say that it works very well.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

rountreesj said:


> wanna trade lights?... ... ... ...
> 
> I'm going metal halide soon, so i'll just drool over your tek for now!


LoL..

Did you end up with 2 MH or one?

-O


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice Orlando, I love it. It has that nice "cube of water" feel to it, and the greens are great. the bolbitis is really gonna shine in this tank


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

What a beauty!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

CmLaracy said:


> very nice Orlando, I love it. It has that nice "cube of water" feel to it, and the greens are great. the bolbitis is really gonna shine in this tank


Thanks cmLaracy for your kind words

The Bolbitis is taking its sweet time, but new growth is visible daily. This tank is fun to work with. With the slow growth I can make subtle changes that don't show for weeks..

Regards, Orland


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

helgymatt said:


> What a beauty!


Thanks helgymatt..

-O


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow the Pellia has a very nice effect on the wood, i'd love to find some of that stuff <3 .


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Kayen said:


> Wow the Pellia has a very nice effect on the wood, i'd love to find some of that stuff <3 .



Thank you Kayen..

Pellia is nice to work with 


Regards, Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I should have new pictures up next week. By then the whole tank will have a foreground and I will do my first trim of many on the moss..

-O


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Excellent Display -O,
You have some great skills! 
Every time I do a fully planted display like this, it just looks like a tank full of plants with no real focus.
Again, well done!
MD


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

What a beautiful scape! I wish I were able to create something like this. It looks like a stream in a forest.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

mountaindew said:


> Excellent Display -O,
> You have some great skills!
> Every time I do a fully planted display like this, it just looks like a tank full of plants with no real focus.
> Again, well done!
> MD



Thank you MD 



sewingalot said:


> What a beautiful scape! I wish I were able to create something like this. It looks like a stream in a forest.


 You can do it! Thanks for the kind words folks.

-Orlando


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

HEY I noticed you are only using 2 39 watt bulbs. That is a little less than 2 WPG. AND you have hairgrass. (Looks amazing. It will look unfathomably amazing when the hairgrass covers the bottom)

I have 2 24 watt T5s, one is a pink tube... on a 35 gallon bowfront. Do you think I have enough light for dwarf hairgrass?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

2 39w bulbs seem to work fine for me. As long as you have efficient reflectors it should be plenty.

-Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Update: Not much growth, still slow and steady. 











-Orlando


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Get the hardware out. Snap a photo. And wait for the next aquascaping contest.

It looks great! I think the hairgrass is at its peak.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow...Very nice!
Love the narrow leaf


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Love your tank looks very very nice


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

unirdna said:


> Get the hardware out. Snap a photo. And wait for the next aquascaping contest.
> 
> It looks great! I think the hairgrass is at its peak.




Thank you Unirdna 



- Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Coltonorr said:


> Wow...Very nice!
> Love the narrow leaf


Thanks Coltonorr.

-Orlando


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

holy cow!


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Really nice! Love the hairgrass. It all looks so nice and clean and healthy!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> holy cow!


 Thanks CL!


-Orlando


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

unirdna said:


> Get the hardware out. Snap a photo. And wait for the next aquascaping contest.
> 
> It looks great! I think the hairgrass is at its peak.


ditto. one of the best hairgrass scapes I can remember. you should send this for the ADA contest (deadline may 30)


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Really nice! Love the hairgrass. It all looks so nice and clean and healthy!


Thank you

My source of inspiration..
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...lants-nature-florida-springs-brought-you.html


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

O....you make me sick...That hairgrass is B-E-A-utiful!! Whenever I try and grow hairgrass, it gets algae all in it and I have to rip it out. What is the secret??

If I didn't mention it....Beautiful tank! :thumbsup:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

dewalltheway said:


> O....you make me sick...That hairgrass is B-E-A-utiful!! Whenever I try and grow hairgrass, it gets algae all in it and I have to rip it out. What is the secret??
> 
> If I didn't mention it....Beautiful tank! :thumbsup:



Thank you dewalltheway 

TLC is all it takes....

-Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Orlando said:


> Update: Not much growth, still slow and steady.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





funkyfish said:


> Love your tank looks very very nice


 Thanks Funkyfish...

-Orlando


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

O, Updated pics are great! 
I need to invest in a good dslr camera. My point and shoot is not making the grade when it comes to posting quality pictures like you and others do on this forum!
-MD


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you 

-Orlando


----------



## Northern_Wind (Nov 1, 2008)

WOW. AMAZING. I love the moss! And the Java fern!... And, well, everything about this tank I love!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words Northern Wind 

-Orlando


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

nicely done...and nope still havnt gotten any MH for my tank...i might just get the fixture a little nice and leave it...i kinda want to slam my car and put some rims on it...lol


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you rountreesj 

-Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Small update,











-Orlando


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

*sigh*
just beautiful, Orlando! just beautiful...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

gimme.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you clwatkis10 

Its slow and steady as she grows..........

-Orlando


----------



## sunfire99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Keep working at it Orlando. Someday you'll figure it out...lol. Georgeous!!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

this is awesome. these plants go together really nice and this tank has great dimensions. it looks so natural. do you use all four lamps in that Tek Light? i suppose the hairgrass probably needs bright light to grow in so dense.. 

can you trying shooting it with a different lens, or from further away? i am also fighting barrel distortion in shots of the 55 that i am working on. i don't know the optics like i should and i need to go back and monkey with the other lens.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks hydrophyte 

I use 2 of the 4 bulbs. I don't see a reason for 4 bulbs for this tank. 

-Orlando


----------



## triazole (Aug 26, 2008)

wow, truly an inspiration...it's great to watch and learn as the tank progresses... 
a request and a question :-D - 
could you please take a shot with the same settings used in post #49? 
and do you have to trim the moss on the driftwood to achieve that thick growth?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you triazole 

I have not trimmed the moss yet. I'm still waiting for it to fill in more, then I will start trimming heavily 












-


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice looking tank, Orlando. Is that the so called Japan type of Eleocharis? Boy, the 'hairgrass needs high light' really is a strong myth still, the only place I ever find it outside is in the shade. Granted, the Teks are super efficient but Eleocharis isn't as light demanding as some people think. 

How about those liquid ferts you said you were testing, any new info?


----------



## triazole (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks for the shot and the info!! i could barely keep my eyes in their respective sockets with that hairgrass and the moss growth...those two species make the tank for me......i'll definitely try this combo for the next tank...


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Stunning!
Always looking forward to your updates!
-MD


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks folks 

-Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

jaidexl said:


> Nice looking tank, Orlando. Is that the so called Japan type of Eleocharis? Boy, the 'hairgrass needs high light' really is a strong myth still, the only place I ever find it outside is in the shade. Granted, the Teks are super efficient but Eleocharis isn't as light demanding as some people think.
> 
> How about those liquid ferts you said you were testing, any new info?


 The Eleocharis sp. came from overseas, Im still trying to find more info on this. 

The liquid ferts Im using are working well so far. I still need more time on the trace, maybe a a week or 2.

-O


----------



## AlexRaven (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow ! Impressive aquascape. Congrats !:bounce:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you AlexRaven..

-O


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Great job, this tank is maturing very well.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

It's slow growing, but not much work so that's always good 

-Orlando


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Amazing! Both of my tanks are rock intense so I want to try a driftwood based scape next. Ambiance wise this is the kind of look I want so this tank is truely a inspiration to me


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks malaybiswas  Glad I was able to inspire you with this tank 

You can find more info on the tank here.. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...may-2009-tank-month-orlando-2.html#post472037

-Orlando


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Very nice tank! Perhaps one day I'll be able to do that


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you Seryoku 


-Orlando


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Congratulations, " aquascaper in focus" write up on apc!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks mountaindew !


-Orlando


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Sooooooo pretty! Looks just like a stream in nature.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Sewingalot 

This tank was inspired by nature, you can find the photo's in this thread........
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...lants-nature-florida-springs-brought-you.html

-O


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

Absolutely awe inspiring. I love it, you definately have a knack for it. 

Cheers,
Rusty


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you Rusty 

-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

This tank is now an empty glass box, but will soon be rescaped with stems


----------

